# 1/8th Aston Martin DB 5



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

hi,don't normally post here but thought I would let you guys see the weekly part build so far of the DB5,most of the interior is built waiting to attach to the chassis which will be complete in the next 6 issues which also completes the model,I have clipped the front to the roof and rear body temporarily to let you see the size of this thing and included some smaller ones as a comparison,micro machine,corgi 1/43rd and 1/32nd 1nd the Danbury Mint 1/24th
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that is looking sweet. I was a little skeptical about buying a kit this way. Seems like you could be left hanging but apparently the maker is seeing the project through. :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good Gordon, I am way behind you in mine. Only up to the drivers door.
It certainly will be a grand model once finished. Look forward to the finished product.
Does the ejector seat and bullit proof screen work well?

Alex


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Alex,yes they do,I can't wait to get the chassis in place then I can fire the seat through the roof opening,need to find a suitable miniature villain to sit in it....lol,it has been suggested that my grandchildrens hamster might be a good weight but I think they would object...lol
cheers,Gordon:wave:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Gordon how is your build going? 
I hear that there is a lot of issues getting the main bodies to fit to the chasis, and of colour mismatch. Have you had any issues in this regard?


----------



## daisyloucks (Aug 16, 2012)

All the Best for Your buildup. Hope it gets completed soon without much of hassle. Aston martin DB 5 has always been my favorite being an ultimate combination of power and beauty.
car models lists


----------

